# Is GApps installed correctly? How can I check?



## Zippy1970 (Jun 2, 2012)

I just installed CM9 on my touchpad, including GApps. But when I look at the installed apps, I'm wondering if GApps was installed at all. I only see the Play Store, Google Search and Google Talk, but I don't see any of the other apps that are supposedly in GApps. I see no Google Maps, You Tube, Car Home, etc.

Was it installed incorrectly?


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Which Gapps are you using? 20120429 are the newest and are minimal. There were a few apps removed because they are available in Play. Here is a link to the Gapps changelog that might answer several questions.http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps


----------



## Zippy1970 (Jun 2, 2012)

travisross69 said:


> Which Gapps are you using? 20120429 are the newest and are minimal.


Thanks, I guess that must be it then, since I''m using the latest version of GApss.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Zippy1970 said:


> Thanks, I guess that must be it then, since I''m using the latest version of GApss.


If you feel they not running properly do a checksum on the downloaded file and see if it matches the MD5 from the goo download to what the file says. If they match it's a good download. Here's how to check it:

1. Go here http://goo.im/gapps and look at the long letter/number string under the the file link which is (MD5) _7c524e1e078164f681e0aa6753180b2c_
2. Use a file explorer such as ES File explorer and find your file for the Gapps you used.
3. Long press and scroll to the bottom and press "Properties"
4. Press "Show checksum"
5. Select "MD5"
6. Now just verify that the two match. If they do, you have a good download. If they don't delete that zip and redownload it.

I do this when I have connection issues when I am downloading files. It saves me time and gives me a peace of mind.


----------

